# Garden planting and Jerky,  working in unison



## baby kong (May 27, 2021)

I only have 6 days till I'm back working 24/7,  till around November..   I am tackling,.. a 2 day veggie planting and transplanting thing in my backyard and just took out a 8.25 lb eye of the round from the freezer. Cost you see is Canadian bucks. I quickly saw I will lose 1 lb of fat trimming, but all good. This chunk is all jerky material lol.. No, I don't fully thaw to work with it for the slicing tomorrow...  End plan,  a two day marinade for the jerky and then smoke it in local applewood , outside, while I do a lot more yard work. I'll keep you in the loop through my process with pics. I do not use stuff in a jar everrrr. I have 2 drawers and 2 cupboards full of either whole or crushed spices and a  lot of herbs... I'm such a Newbie!  hahaha


----------



## Fueling Around (May 27, 2021)

Do you slice with or against the grain for making jerky?

Lucky you.
Forecast in the 30's for the next couple nights so no transplants in the garden until at earliest Monday.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 28, 2021)

Watching as you go along

Welcome from Nova Scotia

David


----------



## baby kong (May 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Do you slice with or against the grain for making jerky?
> 
> Lucky you.
> Forecast in the 30's for the next couple nights so no transplants in the garden until at earliest Monday.


Diagonal.....I am going to try it different. Not against the grain nor with the grain.   I'll be slicing it diagonally  to see the final texture.  That's me..gotta try it once lol


----------



## baby kong (May 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Do you slice with or against the grain for making jerky?
> 
> Lucky you.
> Forecast in the 30's for the next couple nights so no transplants in the garden until at earliest Monday.


yucky weather for the end of May, huh


----------



## Fueling Around (May 28, 2021)

baby kong said:


> Diagonal.....I am going to try it different. Not against the grain nor with the grain.   I'll be slicing it diagonally  to see the final texture.  That's me..gotta try it once lol


I like a long bias cut



baby kong said:


> yucky weather for the end of May, huh


I plan for it.
Used to be able to put out tender stuff in mid May, but with all this global warming our average last frost date has moved out another week.


----------



## baby kong (May 28, 2021)

Putting together, my manual slicer/ tenderizer... One leg in , yup... and a bunch of little stuff in my bowl to put the rest together.. like a lego set lol.. The only plastic part I see, is the feeder. Metal parts are all coated . The base is a coated acrylic.  And now, the “Assembly Technician” (Me) haha, is going to finish my little project.. ttyl


----------



## baby kong (May 28, 2021)

baby kong said:


> Putting together, my manual slicer/ tenderizer... One leg in , yup... and a bunch of little stuff in my bowl to put the rest together.. like a lego set lol.. The only plastic part I see, is the feeder. Metal parts are all coated . The base is a coated acrylic.  And now, the “Assembly Technician” (Me) haha, is going to finish my little project.. ttyl


T
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
ook an hour or so..  Measured 17" high finished,  weighs 15. lbs on my digital scale.. and one double blade for jerky slicing etc. weighs 2 lbs.   ..I can't slice the chunk of beef I have  today, so I put it in the freezer till tomorrow..That's when I'll get to see this guy is weight balanced, turn the handle  and see those blades work with no force and no swearing..And it reminded , while building it of the Transformers" movie... lol


----------



## Fueling Around (May 28, 2021)

That is a beast.
I like the Danger warning to not stick your hand in the chute.
Years ago, a friend of mine used her fingers to push the last of the cabbage into the food processor to shred for coleslaw.  Yep ruined the batch by adding the tip of her middle finger to the mix.


----------



## baby kong (May 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> That is a beast.
> I like the Danger warning to not stick your hand in the chute.
> Years ago, a friend of mine used her fingers to push the last of the cabbage into the food processor to shred for coleslaw.  Yep ruined the batch by adding the tip of her middle finger to the mix.


ooooh.


----------

